# Embedded Profiles



## DickL (Jun 6, 2012)

hello 
          In profiles I use ProPhoto Rgb or 1998 RGB but  opRGB has appeared.  what is opRGB ?

                             R Lowes


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't know. Where do you see it?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 6, 2012)

Does Picasa fit into the mix somewhere?


----------



## DickL (Jun 6, 2012)

When I go to Edit in PS5,   Picasa " What is that " !!!


----------



## clee01l (Jun 6, 2012)

opRGB is a color space defined by the ICC http://www.color.org/chardata/rgb/oprgb.xalter.  Apparently it is similar to AdobeRGB.  The only Google references I found related to folks discovering this colorspace embedded when Picasa was used.


----------

